# Bodoodle Under New Ownership



## Chris Roland1 (Nov 27, 2006)

guys bodoodle is under new ownership. i personaly know the guy that owns bodoodle now and he is working out of Carlisle Ky. his name is Blaine Earlywine show if u have any questions pm me and i can get u some info. i personly shoot these rest for him and they perform as one of the best.

thanks 
Chris Roland


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Chris,
Are these the same rests as before? Will they be sold through dealers as before? Thanks,


----------



## Chris Roland1 (Nov 27, 2006)

*rest*



AZarcherybandit said:


> Chris,
> Are these the same rests as before? Will they be sold through dealers as before? Thanks,


yes alot of the rest are the same. im shooting the pro lite 400 right now and it is working out great. i cant answer that question on the the dealers as of this point. i will find out tomorrow, on what is going to be done there


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

That is good to hear! I shot Bodoodle for years, and I think they are among the premier arrow rests available!

Good luck!!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Glad to hear this!!!! The doodles are the "BEST" all around arrowrest ever made!!!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Glad to hear this was wondering what happen to them.


----------



## Chris Roland1 (Nov 27, 2006)

*plant*

The folks at Bodoodle are really working hard to get things rolling. he is planning on starting production sometime after the first of the year. right now they are building up what prts they already have in stock. i think there plans are being at the ata show, so hope to see some of u there


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

Great to hear Bodoodle is back . Tired of buying used Bodoodle rests.

Welcome back Bodoodle!!


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

hope he is a success as they are a great rest, have 4 of them on my bows.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Chris could you PM me with Blaine's email address. thanks.


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

Very good news.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Good news indeed:tongue: My favorite rest. Hopefully they will keep the GameDropper. The easiest to tune:thumbs_up


----------



## 4-D (Feb 3, 2004)

Blaine is a great guy and a good shot

He will do well ..I sold and used Bodoodle Rests for years and will be glad to continue selling them

The idea of the way the rest was to be set up was great..Well before the Dropaways became popular


Good luck Blaine


----------



## abqheat (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been using a Bodoodle 300 HP for a while and get a lot of snickers and smiles.

This is the best rest that I have ever used.

I am hoping that the Bodoodle products continue to strive to be the best.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Chris as soon as you can get dealer contact info, please post it or PM me. Great rests, he will do just fine. 

(I also need Zapper 300 parts for a customer ASAP!)


----------



## tireman461 (Nov 3, 2005)

i wonder if they are going to get their website going too.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

If anyone has a contact phone or e-mail I would appreciate it. TIA


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've had great success using Bodoodles in the past and have taken many animals and many tournaments using said rests. I'm a big fan of the Pro 500 and the Pro Lite. 

I actually would have gone with a Pro or Pro Lite had I found one this past spring when purchasing a new Allegiance. I went with a fall away and this is one of my first bows without a Bodoodle rest. I'm glad to see they will be back on the market and will seriously consider the Bodoodle rest once again on future purchases. 

I just wanted to say kudos on a great product in the past and hoping and expecting the same quality. Good Luck.


----------



## bubba_37 (Dec 19, 2003)

*Bodoodle Rests*

Will They Be At The Ata Show So We Can See The Products First Hand.


----------



## crazy horse (Nov 4, 2002)

I hope they have things up and running soon, I have a new scepter on order and would like to install a new bodoodle on it, they are the best rest i have ever shot for consistancy and accuracy. Hope things go well for Blaine and Bodoodle, also great to see they will be made here in good ol Kentucky. Like to support the local manufactuers.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm shooting nothing but Pro Lites on my bows at the moment.

I even have a custom camoed one on my CIII.

It is the cat's meow. 

:thumb:

I'm glad they won't be history.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Chris Roland1 (Nov 27, 2006)

*bodoodle*

ttt


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I was at the club today. Many where happy to here the news, that BoDoodle will be produced again:thumbs_up


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Contact info?????


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

*Ata*

Talked to Blaine yesterday and he was on the way to the ATA show.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

arrow spitter said:


> Talked to Blaine yesterday and he was on the way to the ATA show.


I missed him at the ATA..I would have bought every Pro Lite he had. How can we get in touch with him!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Would you guys happen to have a picture of the Bodoole Drop rest.

Later


----------



## 4-D (Feb 3, 2004)

Arrow Spitter is here at the shop... He said he spoke to Blaine the other day.. I think it was this past Tuesday before he left for the ATA

I seen him and Chris Roland 1 the guy that started this post at the ATA

I will tell Arrow Spitter to pass on the info to Blaine to get intouch with you guys


----------



## 1moyard (Jan 2, 2004)

*Is Boododle really back*

Is this just a Rumor I have seen no contact info or anything else and I did not see a booth at the ATA for them.
Some contact info would be great I need a new rest as well as many others.
Tim


----------



## 4-D (Feb 3, 2004)

It is not a Rumor ...He did not have a booth at the show but he was there He also did purchase Bodoole


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

*contact info*

I will talk to Blaine and see if I can get some info for you guys tommorrow, he just purchased everything sometime in december and is still getting everything up and running thanks


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

*contact info*

Sorry it took so long but I just talked to Blaine a few minutes ago. Here is a phone number and a fax number. phone # 859 289 2431 Fax # 859 289 2433


----------



## Nini618 (Dec 20, 2006)

I appreciate everyone's support and patience while we are trying to get things rolling. For those of you that would like to place an order you can reach me at 859-289-2431. Please leave me a message and contact number as I am in and out of the office. I will return your phone call as soon as I can. I hope to hear from you soon.

Again thank you so much for your patience and support. It really means a lot. We are currently remodeling our offices and getting everything organized to be officially going by April 1st, 2007. We will be at the PAPES show the last weekend in March. I look forward to seeing all that can make it to the show. 

We can't thank you enough for your support and the wonderful comments everyone has made. 

Thank you,
Blaine, Danita, Braxton and Aiden Earlywine and the rest of our Bodoodle staff


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Nini i sent you a PM.


----------



## two_shoes (Mar 15, 2006)

*Woo Whoooo!*

Sahhhhhh Weeeeeet!!!!!
Best wishes on you endevour

Be Blessed!

-two_shoes


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Thank-you, I will be calling today! :thumb:


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

*bump*

:darkbeer:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Nini618 said:


> I appreciate everyone's support and patience while we are trying to get things rolling. For those of you that would like to place an order you can reach me at 859-289-2431. Please leave me a message and contact number as I am in and out of the office. I will return your phone call as soon as I can. I hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> Again thank you so much for your patience and support. It really means a lot. We are currently remodeling our offices and getting everything organized to be officially going by April 1st, 2007. We will be at the PAPES show the last weekend in March. I look forward to seeing all that can make it to the show.
> 
> ...


Blaine . . just want to say Thanks! for taking on this endeavor. You've done an enormous favor to the archery world. Hopefully, it will be a profitable one for you. Bodoodle was ALWAYS a great rest and they will be on all my future hunting bows. I'll be contacting you soon about some extra fins for my current Pro 500. Thanks!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Nini618 said:


> I appreciate everyone's support and patience while we are trying to get things rolling. For those of you that would like to place an order you can reach me at 859-289-2431. Please leave me a message and contact number as I am in and out of the office. I will return your phone call as soon as I can. I hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> Again thank you so much for your patience and support. It really means a lot. We are currently remodeling our offices and getting everything organized to be officially going by April 1st, 2007. We will be at the PAPES show the last weekend in March. I look forward to seeing all that can make it to the show.
> 
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Blaine is a great guy. I got to shoot with him in paris texas in the same group!

He and I both shot a fourteen on this 28 yard ram!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DaveInID (Apr 22, 2005)

Great news!!!! Finally, I won't have to scour EBay for TimberDoodles anymore! :wink: 

...Dave


----------

